# 3rd Generation 5906 I think it's sweet ~ but what do I know?



## Ultra61 (Jan 30, 2010)

I just purchased a used 3rd Generation 5906...I may have been fired twice it is really nice ...$400.00 I just ordered Laser Grips for it a couple of days ago ~ It seems to handle much better than my new Sig Sauer P226 Navy ~ I would like to hear from others how they feel about their S&W 5906.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

As far as the Smith auto-loaders go I'd want want of the third gen models over the other two. My experience with them was pretty hit and miss (pun intended)with some of the older models.

brokenimage And where's the pic????brokenimage


----------



## Mariano (Feb 3, 2010)

I have owned the 5906, infact it was the first pistol I had ever purchased. I had a choice between the Beretta 92 model but went with the Smith. Loved it. Carried it on duty while I was a paramedic in Chicago. Shots good, you should love yours.


----------



## GreySmoke (Sep 29, 2009)

I love mine....


----------



## Mariano (Feb 3, 2010)

GreySmoke said:


> I love mine....


Guns that look like this, to me, is like a work of art. NICE


----------



## GreySmoke (Sep 29, 2009)

Personally I think these are beautiful guns, with the addition of a fine wood grip they are ART. They are pretty accurate and dependable shooters as well!


----------



## Mariano (Feb 3, 2010)

GreySmoke said:


> Personally I think these are beautiful guns, with the addition of a fine wood grip they are ART. They are pretty accurate and dependable shooters as well!


100% on that brother. When I first got my 5906(with adj sights) their was no one making wooden grips for them. Them grips just makes it stand out and command attention.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I carried a S&W 5906 as a side arm when I was a policeman.

It is a excellent gun.

Strong as a bull.

I bought myself another one just last month.

CDNN has :

S&W 6906 for $329

S&W 5906 for $299

Buy Gun Accessories, Hi-Capacity Mags, Scopes, Gun Parts & More at CDNN Sports, Inc.

I bought a 5906 for old time memories and it was in great shape.

It is a police trade-in.










It's a very good gun & a great price ... built like a tank ..

Still a good shooter.

Better get ya one.

:smt1099


----------

